# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Pimsleur, good or bad?

## Kareina47

I would like to know about the Pimsleur learning program. I am destined to go to Russia in six months and I have no experience with the Russian language. I have many friends and do not need to acquire to know the Russian written language, though I will learn from a book.  
I want to communicate with them as fluent or as understandable as possible. I have ordered over hundred dollars worth of audio cassette and books such as The New Penguin Russian Course (Which I recommend anyone who needs to learn the written language) And Barron's Express Track to Russian (Which I would recommend NOT to buy since it says it is a self teaching program for beginners, but it has no English!). All of them have failed, and my money has been burnt. 
I wonder about Pimsleur since its has been under contract with the government for over five years to provide the material to local agencies. And I wonder if Pimsleur is that great, and helps with fluency? 
I am a high school student and Pimsleur is known for its expensive cost. And for me to raise 200 dollars would be four weeks of work. (I work part time at McDonalds.)  
So am I wondering if it is such a great program to use? Is it worth the 200 bucks? Which programs would I start out with? Any problems with Pimsleur? What are your experiences with working with Pimsleur? If you would recommend anything else? Most of all, and most helpful. If anyone owns the package and would burn me a copy of the audio of the Russian program. (Which would bring you good Kharma and help you in your next life!  ::  )  
So if guilting you with faith didn't work, just reply and help me out! 
Yours Truly,
Kareina47

----------


## Kim

When you say the stuff you have already has failed, what do you mean? How long did you use them for? What level of Russian do you want to have by the time to go OS?

----------


## raskolnik

try downloading one or two units and see what you think

----------


## Dogboy182

i got nothing from pimsluer that i hadn't already tought myself, and why are u going to russia? are u representing your local mcdonalds union?

----------


## V

> i got nothing from pimsluer that i hadn't already tought myself, and why are u going to russia? are u representing your local mcdonalds union?

 That's the first good thing you've said Doggy.

----------


## mike

To Dogboy:  Are you making fun of her job or what? 
By the way, most McDonalds' do not allow unions and will fight attempts to organize with tooth and nail.  I applaud any local union that actually managed to beat them on the issue, but the numbers are very, very small.

----------


## z80

I saw a great sign in a shop, it said, Please don't brake my windows, I am a locally owned store. McDonnalds is 3 km's down that way, and star bucks is 1 KM that way. 
I know when people here get pissed off with the Americans, Maccas is the first to cop it.

----------


## z80

How accurate are the lessons in Pimsler dogboy, as in, there pronunciation is accurate or not?

----------


## Dogboy182

well, i only bought (downloaded) 2 diffrent lessons of pimsluer... yea the speaking was correct, i guess, since its supposobly native rooskiys, but i just remember thinking (like so many text books i have seen) Nobody talks like this ! the one i remember is when the lady says (nyet ya ni ponymayoo pa anglisyskiy) and the dude says (ya nyemnogo ponimaoo pa russkiy) sorry im too lazy to type in russian... pimsluer is good for like business trips. but i got made fun of for saying куда ты едёшь or somthing, when really all they say is ты куда.  so... i dunno u just have to talk to native speakers as much as u can... but i think its crap they charge so much for pimlsuer. and i mean i cant even pronounce pimpslayer (hehe)

----------


## raskolnik

yeah but you gotta learn all the correct stuff first before you venture into slang. i thought it was quite good for listening, even if it is stuff you allready know

----------


## drew881

> but i got made fun of for saying куда ты едёшь or somthing, when really all they say is ты куда.  )

    OR SOMETHING? 
maybe because you would say куда ты идёшь? unless you were referring to a specific trip by vehicle? Most russians would just say where are you going using idti instead of exat unless they were referring to vehiclular travel.

----------


## Dogboy182

lol, some people just cant cope with dogboys fun loving ways... . i wasn't made fun of they simply giggled and thought it was funny and corrected me the  "right" way, right away  away, because, nobody says that, its fairly proper, they say ты куда, it seems like its fairly close to slang to me. just like nobody in english nobody says " she called me on the telephone" its like yea, i talked to her on the phone, and even when u did say On the phone u wouldn't say tellephone, even though it is телефон in russian, if they said that to some english friends, i know i would get a kick out of it, well cuz NOONE says telephone, but i would also tell them тебе надо просто говореть  "фонь"  :P

----------


## z80

yerh but as a stupied Australian I could get away with speaking like that for awhile....

----------


## mike

1.  I say things like "<someone> called me on the telephone."
2.  Even if these are dumb grammatical rules that real Russians don't use, it's better to learn them and look like a dork who understands the language than to not know them and sound like a native street urchin.

----------


## z80

haha, true mike. Theres nothing worse than a foreigner trying to say "G'Day" or "No Worries Mate", particularly Americans, Just as Australians should not attempt to say "Good Buddy"

----------


## mike

Throw another shrimp on the barbie, z80.

----------


## Jason

I bought the pimsleur level 1 course a while back.  I liked it, but i haven't had the time to sit and listen to it for 30 minutes a time lately.  I picked mine up on ebay for a little over $100 late last year, it was for the cd's too.  
I can't say if its accurate or not, i don't really have any natives to practice on to find out.

----------


## z80

Funny you should say that mike, because we don't call them shrimp, we call them prawns.

----------


## russkayalove

::  Dogboys' comments remind me of a drunken person rambling. No offence Dogboy, its not really a good or bad thing, just funny and entertaining to read.  ::

----------


## z80

I beleave that everyone in life has something to contribute. Some people are clear and precise about what they want to contribute, while others only contribute something by "accident". Regardless, every one contributes, and for that we should be tolerant of everyone else. 
I'm sick of everyone giving out personal attacks all the time. I get enough of that at work.

----------


## mike

Well, Dogboy actually is a raging alcoholic so maybe in this case it is appropriate.

----------


## kostya

> I beleave that everyone in life has something to contribute. Some people are clear and precise about what they want to contribute, while others only contribute something by "accident". Regardless, every one contributes, and for that we should be tolerant of everyone else.

 I agree!  
Mike  ::   Is that true Dogboy  ::   ::

----------


## russkayalove

> quot[e="z80"]I beleave that everyone in life has something to contribute. Some people are clear and precise about what they want to contribute, while others only contribute something by "accident". Regardless, every one contributes, and for that we should be tolerant of everyone else.

 
true... true. 
I am definately not making fun of Dogboy.  He lighten's things up around here. It's good to lighten up every now and then!  ::  He reminds me of sitting around drinking with friends and just talking about whatever, not worrying about if it makes perfect sence or not. Thats when you have some of the best conversations! (Except for the fact that you can't always remember them) 
Besides, I'm sure he's loving all the attention  :: .

----------


## Dogboy182

I'm 16   ::

----------


## V

16 year old alcoholic.

----------


## mike

Yeah, for shame.  Go drink some milk to calm your deteriorated stomach lining, alcy.

----------


## z80

I'll send dogboy some Australia beer. He'll never drink again, it just tasts so bad. 
We call beer piss here, because it looks like piss, tasts like piss (No I haven't drinken piss to prove this one) and it makes you piss.

----------


## mike

I'd say that's how all beer is.  Try a Samuel Adams.  It will make you want to defect to the redcoats.

----------


## z80

Oh. I thought it was just an australia thing, I though that beer must tast good to other people, but just not me. Guess I was wrong.

----------


## Dogboy182

МАМА !! Я хочу ВОДКУ!

----------


## z80

Yerh right dogboy. I'm going to ring up your mum and tell her that.

----------


## Dogboy182

Mom*, and i was making fun of myself... seeing as i have become everyones favorite underage rehab patient, i decided to take advantage. what do u aussies calls fathers? duds? *my papa was a real dud* i also like to say друг with an american U, so then you can say "My only freinds are Drugs" .. get is Drug, Droog, HAHAHAHAH *i think this is that alchohal talking*

----------


## z80

yerh, you are a real loser. You'd make a good Australian.

----------


## mike

I think Pimsleur is ok, if not a little limited.  I definitely wouldn't pay $345 for each unit.  That's just insane.

----------


## V

> Mom*, and i was making fun of myself... seeing as i have become everyones favorite underage rehab patient, i decided to take advantage. what do u aussies calls fathers? duds? *my papa was a real dud* i also like to say друг with an american U, so then you can say "My only freinds are Drugs" .. get is Drug, Droog, HAHAHAHAH *i think this is that alchohal talking*

 It's actually pronounced like drook.

----------


## s_c_kennedy

Hi Karenia47, 
About Pimsleur, maybe I can offer some useful info.   
I think you should determine how your brain is "geared" to learn language.  For example, I do not have a strong background in language and tons of grammatical books will never help me.  I am the "village idiot" and thus need an instructor, or some practical method like audio tapes or CDs.  Other people can learn simply by reading a book.   
I purchased pimsleur because I was going to the Ukraine to meet a friend on holiday.  No one recommended Pimsleur, I simply saw it in a Borders Bookstore and got it.  I had 3 months before departure and on average I studied 5 nights a week for 45 minutes.  I used cassette tapes and would rewind them as many times as needed to master a lesson.  In 3 months I completed Pimsleur I and completed 1/3 of the lessons on Pimsleur II (I think the cost was about $250 for both).   
When I arrived in the Ukraine I could effectively communicate.  It was slow, and I am sure my grammar was bad, but in most cases there was common understanding (the fact that most Ukrainians knew about the same amount of English helped).  I could do simple things like purchase goods at markets, interact in public, speak at family dinners etc.  I COULD NOT understand them in group discussions.  They spoke way too fast.  With only 3 months....I guess it is understandable.  There were a few times when it became frustrating, but that is when I broke out the phrase book/dictionary (as long as you use the book on only rare occasions it is perfectly acceptable and doesn't become annoying). 
Anyway, I hope this helped.
SK

----------


## zhena

if you don't want to spend $200 on the course, you can borrow it for FREE from your local public library! ( and some naughty people have even been known to make copies of the tapes and have their very own copy)... 
i used the "short course" and i actually remember everything that i learned in it!  it took me about a week and it teaches you how to say "i don't understand, you speak russian very well, where is pushkin street? would you like something to eat? drink? i would like beer, wine, " etc...
 i'm sure if you used all 3 courses you would have a good basic working knowledge of the language.

----------


## s_c_kennedy

Hi Zhena,
Agree with all you say and I think mastering PIMSLEUR I-II & III will give you more than a working knowledge.  My goal is to ofcourse be able to speak freely in all situations.  Here Pimsleur falls short.  I have discovered this because now I work close by some people in Central Asia - - Uzbekistan, and Krgyzstan.   I try to practice speaking once a day with them.   I cannot understand them in most cases because they speak so fast.  Many times I can understand their words if they speak slower.  So, if you want to speak fluent, Pimsleur falls short.  But I recommend it as a good start.  The library is a great way to save some cash, but taping the cassettes I can't do.  
Later,
S

----------


## selters

The Pimsleur tapes are available for download on many P2P programs, the downlloads are not legal though. I have all three courses.

----------


## Pravit

Man, what is it with new forum users and reviving dead threads? I mean, there are more recent threads about Pimsleur if you want to talk about it so badly.

----------

